# TV Vizio WV42L FHDTV10



## Raza (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi,
I have sound and pics problem with my TV, After checking different modules, I found out that my inverter was popped up. So I have to replace it but the sound no Idea, could you help me?
Thanks


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What are the precise symptoms and what troubleshooting have you done?


----------



## Raza (Jul 1, 2012)

because there is no pics I didn't do anything, but just checked the power from the power supply.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What does "popped up" mean? Caps puffy, chip blown? You won't get sound if the inverter is bad in most cases.


----------



## Raza (Jul 1, 2012)

lcaillo said:


> What does "popped up" mean? Caps puffy, chip blown? You won't get sound if the inverter is bad in most cases.


Chip blown in the slave inverter. So, if it get fixed there will be sound?
Raza


----------



## Raza (Jul 1, 2012)

Do I have to replace both inverter or just the broken one?
Raza


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Raza said:


> Chip blown in the slave inverter. So, if it get fixed there will be sound?
> Raza


Probably, but I am not familiar specifically with how this set starts up. Probably just the one inverter will do it.


----------

